# Simba!



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I had to post some pictures of my cat!  I love him so much, we're always together! He sleeps beside me every night and as I'm typing, he's on my laps purring  He really doesn't like Molly when she's excited though, lol. 

Enjoy:

these were taken last year..









I love his paws 



























He and I snuggling :bowl:


















And the last one was taken this morning 









And maybe if Molly would calm down someday I'll be able to take a pic of them together :


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh My goodness gracious! That is the sweetest most adorable animal I have EVER seen!! What a face!! For sure put a big fat smile on my face!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cute cat...is that a sixth toe on his paw?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweet kitty... I love his extra fingers  I miss having a cat so much... I've always had super cuddly ones like Simba


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Handsome kitty  I love the orange ones!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Cute cat...is that a sixth toe on his paw?


yes: Hes got one on each paw. ^^

heres some more pics!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Alohaimee said:


> Oh My goodness gracious! That is the sweetest most adorable animal I have EVER seen!! What a face!! For sure put a big fat smile on my face!!! Thanks for sharing!!


Glad you like him! Simba says thanks! :


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

He is such a cute lion.I am sucker for orange cats.Want to have one badly,but i have allergies .I'll enjoy looking on them instead.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

olik said:


> He is such a cute lion.I am sucker for orange cats.Want to have one badly,but i have allergies .I'll enjoy looking on them instead.


I have allergies to! I'm not supposed to have a cat nor a dog  But I just can't live without pets. The house would be terribly empty...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your Simba is gorgeous. And I love his eyes. Such an expressive face and cuddler.

I have an orange kitty too and she is a snuggle buddy. Since I adopted her at 4 weeks she has slept on me every night. She is a little girl at only 6 pounds so I dont even notice her. Someone dumped her and her littermates at dumpster in the middle of winter.
You are so lucky to have a 6 toed cat (hemingway cat). All of the cats in Key West at Hemingways home are 6 toed cats. I want a 6 toed cat one day.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You are making me SO JEALOUS with these sweet pictures... I want a kitty so bad


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Your Simba is gorgeous. And I love his eyes. Such an expressive face and cuddler.
> 
> I have an orange kitty too and she is a snuggle buddy. Since I adopted her at 4 weeks she has slept on me every night. She is a little girl at only 6 pounds so I dont even notice her. Someone dumped her and her littermates at dumpster in the middle of winter.
> You are so lucky to have a 6 toed cat (hemingway cat). All of the cats in Key West at Hemingways home are 6 toed cats. I want a 6 toed cat one day.


That's sweet! 

My vet said that orange cats make really good pets, They have really good temperaments. He's right I guess!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's adorable. I love his feet. I have one with extra toes, but not as many as Simba!
Looks like he is quite the snugglebuddy.


----------

